# Returning Item to Currys



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello All, 

I got a speaker from Currys yesterday, and I'm not happy with the item, and wish to return it. Apparently I can't return a item that's been opened to a store, but I can online.

So would it be reasonable to buy another speaker online, and then return both?
The opened one to the online return, and the unopened to the shop.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

strange I never had problems returning stuff to argos currys etc.
It makes perfect sense what are you suggesting
is this a pc speaker?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You have more buying rights buying online than you do in store. 

Unless an item is faulty, or not of satisfactory quality, you don't actually have any right to a refund. 

Some shops do operate a better policy as it does gain your confidence to use them. 

I'm still surprised that Currys won't take an item back. 

Has it all been packed back as supplied, or does the item look used?

Ordering another speaker isn't going to solve the problem, you'll always be stuck with this one. 

What speaker is it and why don't you want to keep It?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

beatty599 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got a speaker from Currys yesterday, and I'm not happy with the item, and wish to return it. Apparently I can't return a item that's been opened to a store, but I can online.
> 
> ...


you can if it's not fit for purpose, e.g if it was bluetooth that states it works at 10m but doesn't or even poor sound quality, but in general they do believe the laws do apply to them though,

or just do as you said but they may record serial numbers,

your better just not to use them at all, don't get that problem with Amazon,


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

DimitriUK said:


> strange I never had problems returning stuff to argos currys etc.
> 
> It makes perfect sense what are you suggesting
> 
> is this a pc speaker?


No I wish, it was a soundbar and sub. Hence why I want my money back even a credit note.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Kerr said:


> You have more buying rights buying online than you do in store.
> 
> Unless an item is faulty, or not of satisfactory quality, you don't actually have any right to a refund.
> 
> ...


Every company I've ever dealt with has been great, this is my first time dealing with Curry's and I won't be back.

I packed it fully as I was given it. I'd be ordering another one to allow me to return both, ie return a 2nd sealed box to the store, and the opened one to online.

It's a JVC soundbar and su , it doesn't perform well at all. Sound bars are meant to provide better audio than tv's but it's worse much worse than my Samsung tv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

mar00 said:


> you can if it's not fit for purpose, e.g if it was bluetooth that states it works at 10m but doesn't or even poor sound quality, but in general they do believe the laws do apply to them though,
> 
> or just do as you said but they may record serial numbers,
> 
> your better just not to use them at all, don't get that problem with Amazon,


I could argue it's not fit for purpose at how woeful it is, but I think that would end up a mess. 
I wouldn't have thought they've record serial numbers as surely a product code is the same for all their stock.

Won't be using Curry's again, needless to say. They wonder why the high street is dying off, yet you can't make a simple return. Yet you can online, Ridiculous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would not buy anything from Currys/PC World on principle, although I do go in there to see what stuff looks like in the flesh and give it a whirl.

John Lewis is the place to buy anything more than £50s worth from. Never had any issues with them. Top service.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> I would not buy anything from Currys/PC World on principle, although I do go in there to see what stuff looks like in the flesh and give it a whirl.
> 
> John Lewis is the place to buy anything more than £50s worth from. Never had any issues with them. Top service.


Johh Lewis is more expensive than Currys hence never buy from JL


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

DimitriUK said:


> Johh Lewis is more expensive than Currys hence never buy from JL


There is a very good reason for that.

I still would not buy anything from PC World or Currys. If I want cheap I would buy off Amazon.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DimitriUK said:


> Johh Lewis is more expensive than Currys hence never buy from JL


John Lewis price match any high street shop.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

beatty599 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got a speaker from Currys yesterday, and I'm not happy with the item, and wish to return it. Apparently I can't return a item that's been opened to a store, but I can online.
> 
> ...


I suppose this could be frowned upon but with speakers you don't know if you like them until they're in your house in situ so I'd say go for it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd take it back and say it crackles after about 15mins use or try another branch of Currys. Chances are it'll be a different member of staff anyway.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> There is a very good reason for that.
> 
> I still would not buy anything from PC World or Currys. If I want cheap I would buy off Amazon.


fair enough I always check amazon sometime for a tablet I wanted currys was cheaper but generally speaking amazon is cheaper than currys.

As said before I have returned opened pc speaker to currys without any problem.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone, setting about this today. So you if see me in the paper, you'll know the back story!


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello All, just an update. I returned the soundbar, bought some packing packing that matched the original, and went in 10 minutes to closing time. Can't imagine why they'd instantly take a return at home time.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad you got it resolved, I must admit I’ve never had issues returning stuff to currys. I remember taking back a microwave oven after 3 months because it was squeaking and getting a full refund even though they never even plugged it in to test, also a Kodak all in one scanner printer, I bought it took it home spent 3 hours trying to connect it up with out any luck, got frustrated and slammed the scanner lid down smashing the glass scan bed. Returned it saying the lid fell down while I was putting the inks in and that if it broke that easily I want my money back and not a replacement. Walked out a happy man and went and bought an HP elsewhere.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

DimitriUK said:


> Johh Lewis is more expensive than Currys hence never buy from JL


I only ever buy my Apple goods from a John Lewis, they offer 2 or 3 years warranty compared to 1 year you get from an Apple store and it's the same if not cheaper. I returned an iPad Pro in October it was 14 months old, they took it away tested and gave me a brand new replacement with no hassle what so ever.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It kills confidence when shops don't take back honest returns. 

That said people rip the **** out of Argos' return policy. I've bought a fair few items out of Argos that have turned out to be used. Obviously Argos shouldn't be selling them, but they shouldn't have been returned either. 

I did notice Mike Ashley has got a no refunds policy since he bought House of Fraser. 

It really does just push you to buying online with all the extra protection you automatically get.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I only ever buy my Apple goods from a John Lewis, they offer 2 or 3 years warranty compared to 1 year you get from an Apple store and it's the same if not cheaper. I returned an iPad Pro in October it was 14 months old, they took it away tested and gave me a brand new replacement with no hassle what so ever.


That's a very good consumer tip for buying Apple products, instead of buying the AppleCare. Shame there's no John Lewis' in Northern Ireland 



Kerr said:


> It kills confidence when shops don't take back honest returns.
> 
> That said people rip the **** out of Argos' return policy. I've bought a fair few items out of Argos that have turned out to be used. Obviously Argos shouldn't be selling them, but they shouldn't have been returned either.
> 
> ...


It really does that's why I try to stay local, normally you know them and they offer unrivalled customer service.

Next time if local doesn't have it, I'll be going to Amazon who I've never had a problem with, even got a 6 month extension to my Amazon Prime ( Grand Tour ) for having lost items.


----------

